# SMF Soap Challenge August - Inverted Stamping



## Saponista (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome to August's SMF Soap Challenge. This month we will be tackling the inverted stamping technique. The idea is to dip a tool or object into the batter when it is at a fairly thick trace. When the tool is removed, a raised imprint of the shape is left behind on the surface of the soap. 
Here is my video tutorial

https://youtu.be/PpgoRwr4bV8

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on 18/08/15 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date 25/08/15 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced at the end of the month. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting. 

Challenge Specific Rules
· You can use either a log mould or a slab
· You may fill the mould in any way you wish
· Your entry must have a design created using trace thickness and an object or tool dipped into the batter to form a raised pattern on the top of your soap surface.
· In the interests of creativity, you may use any item you wish to form the design in the top of your soap. It does not have to be a wire shape as demonstrated in the video, but wire shapes are perfectly acceptable also.
· You may add decoration to the top of your soap eg. glitter or mica, but the raised pattern must still be visible for the entry to count.
· To enter you must submit a photo or video showing your final design with the raised pattern clearly visible and also an image of the tool you used to create the pattern. The soap can be in the mould or cut into bars, as long as you can see the design then that is fine.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm in 8)


----------



## Saponista (Aug 1, 2015)

Sign up list

1. Lionprincess


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 1, 2015)

Sign up list

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 1, 2015)

I have had this on my "try this" list forever. I'm in!

Sign up list

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake


----------



## Saponista (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome aboard


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 1, 2015)

I cant wait to try this. Im away on holiday right now and am itching to get home and have a go. So many things to stamp with

Sign up list

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwitch


----------



## kumudini (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice video Saponista, this is something I would like to try as well.
Sign up list

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini.


----------



## Balloons (Aug 1, 2015)

This looks fun. Count me in.

This Sign up list

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 1, 2015)

I should have time for a challenge now that my BF has left to go back for Uni.  

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack


----------



## not_ally (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm in, too!  Saponista, you were right, you do sound v. young (and v. sweet).  Don't get mad now, you know I am a fellow sufferer.  Also, you have lovely skin, at least on your hands and lower arms 

Thanks for demonstrating making the tools, there are not many vids out there on this technique, and none of them show that.  Also, it made me realize that the wire I have is probably too thin ...

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack 

8.  not_ally


----------



## not_ally (Aug 1, 2015)

Can we use embeds as well (ie; like the little froggies on the Auntie Clara post)?  Also, regular, ie; non-inverted stamps?  It would be kind of cool to have the impressions go down *and* up in combination, but not sure if that is consistent w/the challenge.

ETA:  Also, *so* glad that we don't have to take pics of all the steps like the last challenge, I think I only managed to do that correctly once (of a bunch of tries).  I thank you, and so does my poor batter smudged camera (soap batter totally eats the chrome finish off of cameras ).


----------



## Saponista (Aug 1, 2015)

I despair at my voice, I'm not actually that sweet either if u get to know me, ask my husband lol! I always struggled to get people to take me seriously in my science career too, I think mainly due to my appearance and and way I sound.

You can use whatever you like in whatever way you please as long as there is some inverted stamping involved, but the idea is to showcase the technique so it should be the main part of your design.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 1, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I despair at my voice, I'm not actually that sweet either if u get to know me, ask my husband lol! I always struggled to get people to take me seriously in my science career too, I think mainly due to my appearance and and way I sound.
> 
> You can use whatever you like in whatever way you please as long as there is some inverted stamping involved, but the idea is to showcase the technique so it should be the main part of your design.



I *totally* get this, it was a problem for me, too, in working as a lawyer in a setting where most other people were "master of the universe" macho types.  I am also v. small physically and just not that intimidating.  That sometimes is good in life - I think it makes people more comfortable w/you - but not in certain work settings.  I am not that sweet sometimes, either, espec. when driving in LA 

Gotcha on having the soap showcase the technique, that is what I thought.  I just wanted to make sure we could bring in others to accent.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm enjoying learning and trying new things

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl


----------



## kisha (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh man! I'd love to try but this month is even more busy than last month and I missed that deadline. Can't wait to see what you guys come up with this time. There were some awesomely beautiful soaps in the last challenge!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm totally in, been wanting to try this forever...

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207


----------



## janzo (Aug 1, 2015)

Please can someone add me to the list, I can't figure how to copy and paste on iPad, yeah I am a technophobe and no kids at home to show me how, with their eyes rolling in disgust at my ignorance!!


----------



## newbie (Aug 1, 2015)

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo


----------



## nframe (Aug 1, 2015)

I have been meaning to try this technique for a while so now is my chance!

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. nframe


----------



## nframe (Aug 1, 2015)

Somebody got in before me so here is the new list:

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 1, 2015)

Woo hoo, I had just started to explore this technique to pretty up my loaf tops, so it's perfect timing for this challenge.



1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh well, an excuse to find a small mold to use to work on a new technique. I'm in this month. 

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf

14. Commoncenz


----------



## rainycityjen (Aug 1, 2015)

Yay no swirling!

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 2, 2015)

What the heck, why not!

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm with rainy -- no swirling so I'm in.


1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579


----------



## soapswirl (Aug 2, 2015)

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl


----------



## KristaY (Aug 2, 2015)

I've never done inverted stamping so I'm excited to give it a go!

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl 

19. KristaY


----------



## Saponista (Aug 2, 2015)

Yay the sign up list is filling up nicely. Thanks to everyone for signing up!  And we haven't lost balloons yet!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry I'm a little late to the party!

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl 

19. KristaY

20. GalaxyMLP


----------



## not_ally (Aug 2, 2015)

I kind of miss the parantheticals .....


----------



## Saponista (Aug 2, 2015)

Balloons kept falling off the sign up list last time for no reason! If this happens to anyone else and we don't realise then please just let us know.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 2, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I kind of miss the parantheticals .....


 
I thought the same, NA. I almost added something after my name but thought I'd stick out like, well, a really ugly soap, lol!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 2, 2015)

You can re post and add some if you like


----------



## not_ally (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok, I'll start.  Not sure if this is going to turn into an unholy mess w/edits, though.

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally  (argh, 10 batches of inverted stamping tries in my future.  This looks hard (imagine whiny Malibu Barbie voice.)

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl 

19. KristaY

20. GalaxyMLP


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 2, 2015)

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally  (argh, 10 batches of inverted stamping tries in my future.  This looks hard (imagine whiny Malibu Barbie voice.)

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf    (Woo hoo! Lucky number 13!!  Now to figure out what to do. )

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl 

19. KristaY

20. GalaxyMLP


----------



## Saponista (Aug 2, 2015)

This is so not challenge related, but amusing nonetheless. Me and my husband rarely go over to Cornwall even though it isn't far, only 12 miles to a nice pub for Sunday lunch. However we then decided to have a little walk on the beach as we had never been down there. We walked past all the families and kids making sand castles, but then the beach got very deserted so we kept walking and suddenly were faced with loads of naked old men! We had stumbled across a nudist beach. It was certainly the most unusual beach stroll I have had in a while!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol!! I saw on FB!! How funny!


----------



## newbie (Aug 2, 2015)

Lemon party!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2015)

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally (argh, 10 batches of inverted stamping tries in my future. This looks hard (imagine whiny Malibu Barbie voice.)

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf (Woo hoo! Lucky number 13!! Now to figure out what to do. )

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl 

19. KristaY

20. GalaxyMLP

21. dibbles


----------



## TVivian (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm in! Can't wait to try this one. 


1. Lionprincess





2. Sonya-m





3. PinkCupcake





4. Dillsandwich





5. Vkumudini





6. Balloons





7. KCHaystack





8. not_ally (argh, 10 batches of inverted stamping tries in my future. This looks hard (imagine whiny Malibu Barbie voice.)





9. TheDragonGirl





10. jules92207





11. Janzo





12. nframe 





13. SunWolf (Woo hoo! Lucky number 13!! Now to figure out what to do. )





14. Commoncenz





15. rainycityjen





16. CaraBou 





17. tbeck3579





18. Soapswirl 





19. KristaY





20. GalaxyMLP





21. dibbles



22. TVivian


----------



## KristaY (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a question regarding the metal. Since much of the wire I've found lying about the house is of unknown composition, will this be a potential problem with future DOS? I've read that soap in contact with non-stainless steel might be an issue but maybe it's just with prolonged exposure such as sitting on a wire rack? I've got a few wires bent into shapes but now I wonder if I should dip them into clear epoxy or nail polish to seal. How does anyone else feel about it?


----------



## Saponista (Aug 3, 2015)

I have never tried with anything other than the plastic coated wire krista, so I can't speak from experience. I would perhaps worry slightly though. I did an experiment with plain soap bars of different recipes, recording shrinkage in mm and weight loss. I measured the bars with a random metal ruler and they all developed pretty nasty DOS. I have never had DOS on any of my other bars.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 3, 2015)

So... If this is my 50th post, do I qualify to enter??


----------



## Saponista (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes you do, please copy and paste and add your name to the sign up list if you want to enter.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Krista, I am concerned about this too, the kind I have is galvanized, not stainless.  I probably will paint them w/nail polish and hope it helps.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Saponista, it seemed like in the video you think it is better to pour at a thicker trace?   Curious about this b/c the Auntie Clara post recommends pouring at emulsion.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 3, 2015)

I would only use plastic coated or a known stainless steel wire. I would worry that one would be aluminum and that would NOT be fun... 

Remember that video..? You don't want that reaction happening that close to your hand. Gloves and all.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 3, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Saponista, it seemed like in the video you think it is better to pour at a thicker trace?   Curious about this b/c the Auntie Clara post recommends pouring at emulsion.



I would probably pour @ emulsion to get a smooth, flawless surface and wait until it is getting set up (like thick trace) to do this. That way you have time to play w/ colors, ect. and your surface comes out smooth.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 3, 2015)

I poured at trace so I didn't have to wait around for ages, it was only just traced though. I ended up with a smooth surface that way. My end soap in the video has a bit of an uneven surface as I tried to stamp too soon and had to smooth it out with a spatula (I edited that out!) my camera battery was dying so I was panicking as I didn't want to have to do it again. You have more time to get your pour right if you are doing multi colours etc. if you are pouring at emulsion.


----------



## kumudini (Aug 3, 2015)

Krista, when I searched craft wires on Amazon, there were all kinds of wires, many of which were aluminum. So I would be really careful with unknown material.


----------



## Stacyspy (Aug 3, 2015)

I got stainless wire in different gauges on Amazon..the brand name is Beadalon.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Aug 3, 2015)

I'd love to give this one a try!!!!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 3, 2015)

Just add your name to the list luv


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 3, 2015)

did my first try- just wanted to see if I could work out any cool patters using just a basic circle as a base

and then my batter superheated and I had to blend it all again

at least it was a solid colour for this


----------



## Saponista (Aug 3, 2015)

That's really pretty, such a shame you had to blend over it! What did u us for the circles?


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh, no DG!  But it looks like you did really well with the technique, I will be extremely happy if my first one goes so well.  Also, you twisted a perfect circle, darn it.  Jealous.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

I have been lye-less for a couple of days, so spending time thinking but not doing on this one.  I kind of love how the challenges make you do that.  I would like to (a) use a larger slab than usual/the small ones I have, so have to find a makeshift one - for more surface/stamping area even if it will be trickier w/r/t setting time; (b) swirl a base layer but put a plain layer on top so that the stamping shows up and (c) use some of the tools I already have here - some of which I am *sure* will not work, eg, plastic fondant/cookie cutters, but I am going to try them anyway.  It is so fun to just try stuff, espec. when you know a bunch of other people are doing the same thing and you can talk it out.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm thinking totally random stuff, like maybe a handful of dry spaghetti for a sort of stippled effect.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

That sounds cool, Saponista!  It is nice to have things percolating, and to see how they end up.  Sometimes, in a way, the posts I like the most - both to make and read - are about how things did *not* work, I think they are the most interesting and instructive.  Plus just human, goodness, if I thought everyone made soap like those on Newbie's browse thread right out of the gate I probably would have quit after my first few batches


----------



## Saponista (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah I reckon there are far more #soapfails compared to successes like the pretty ones on that board.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven't read any of the posts in previous contests so I was surprised that everyone here is sharing.  It isn't cut throat competitive and I like that.  Everyone is kind.  I'm guessing most of you have seen Paperclip Art.  There are some really cool paperclips but they have to be ordered from China; 39 days to delivery.  I wish I had ordered them when I first saw them.  Here are a few things that I was thinking about:


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Teresa, those are great!  I can't imagine being deft enough to get paper clips bent into such perfect shapes ...

I don't think people are very competitive here, it really is all about learning and sharing while doing it.  After doing our challenges, I don't think I would like doing others, they just seem like a much more solitary process, that does not seem like as much fun to me.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 3, 2015)

This one looks like a fabulous way to really mess up some of my soap tops. I have a bad habit of accidentally smooshing things into it. Now, I can try to do it on purpose. 


1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally (argh, 10 batches of inverted stamping tries in my future. This looks hard (imagine whiny Malibu Barbie voice.)

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf (Woo hoo! Lucky number 13!! Now to figure out what to do. )

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl 

19. KristaY

20. GalaxyMLP

21. dibbles

22. TVivian

23. snappyllama


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 3, 2015)

Saponista said:


> That's really pretty, such a shame you had to blend over it! What did u us for the circles?





not_ally said:


> Oh, no DG!  But it looks like you did really well with the technique, I will be extremely happy if my first one goes so well.  Also, you twisted a perfect circle, darn it.  Jealous.



I actually used the rim of a canning jar!

I was pretty pleased before it had its little melt down, teach me to try to cheat and cut the wait time with accelerants


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 4, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Teresa, those are great!  I can't imagine being deft enough to get paper clips bent into such perfect shapes ...



It's a good thing I can buy shaped paperclips for a couple dollars.  I know I wouldn't have the patience -- after a few minutes I would decide the paperclip was "modern art" -- my term for bend it, break it, and give it a name that sounds better than "manufacturing defect".  I have some napkin rings similar to the shaped paperclips.  I'll try those first.  I had one of the fancy paperclips... somewhere... :???:


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm gonna get a roll of this




I want to have a go at making my stamp from scratch


----------



## Saponista (Aug 4, 2015)

I tried something very similar to that sonya and it was too thin. It didn't hold its shape enough and was too thin to make a very nice imprint. I can't tell how thick that is from the photo but I'm guessing it's pretty much the same product. I'll see if I can find mine and put a picture of it up. That's why I went for the florists wire.

We wanted to make the challenges much more of a community shared learning experience where people could feel comfortable discussing their attempts and asking for help. With other challenges it really is a solitary process and with nothing but the tutorial video to help, it can be very hard to get a good result or master the technique without a bit of extra help. 

We want everyone to master the technique and come out feeling proud of what they have achieved. Also realistically people only have time and resources to make a certain number of batches so if people are willing to post things that fail then everyone else won't have to waste their time trying it too. Effectively then we should end up with a better range of final entries!


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 4, 2015)

I was searching for ideas and found a few.  The criss-cross idea was in my head -- maybe I saw it before because the pics show it how I pictured it.  I really like the soft colors.  I'm usually not a fan of swirls but this...  Seeing all the pretty swirls on SMF has made me a convert :-D


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Luv2Soap (Aug 4, 2015)

This one sounds like fun! Count me in 

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally (argh, 10 batches of inverted stamping tries in my future. This looks hard (imagine whiny Malibu Barbie voice.)

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf (Woo hoo! Lucky number 13!! Now to figure out what to do. )

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl 

19. KristaY

20. GalaxyMLP

21. dibbles

22. TVivian

23. snappyllama

24. Luv2Soap


----------



## Saponista (Aug 4, 2015)

I did the cross cross on some beer soap scented with Clove and stuck whole cloves into the gaps. I really like the effect it gives.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies regarding wire. I think I'm going to scratch the ones I've already bent since I have no idea what they're made out of, and go with Saponista's advice on floral wire. Even if I dip or paint with clear nail polish, I'd worry I missed a spot. I'm not totally bummed about it either since my first ones aren't the prettiest things I've ever made, lol. I'm considering it practice attempts!


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 4, 2015)

Me too!  I'm going to go home and play tonight.  


1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally (argh, 10 batches of inverted stamping tries in my future. This looks hard (imagine whiny Malibu Barbie voice.)

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf (Woo hoo! Lucky number 13!! Now to figure out what to do. )

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl 

19. KristaY

20. GalaxyMLP

21. dibbles

22. TVivian

23. snappyllama

24. Luv2Soap

25. Mrs Spaceship (Who's tickled all sorts of colors to be able to participate!)


----------



## Saponista (Aug 5, 2015)

This is the wire I tried that was too thin sonya.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 5, 2015)

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally (argh, 10 batches of inverted stamping tries in my future. This looks hard (imagine whiny Malibu Barbie voice.)

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf (Woo hoo! Lucky number 13!! Now to figure out what to do. )

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl 

19. KristaY

20. GalaxyMLP

21. dibbles

22. TVivian

23. snappyllama

24. Luv2Soap

25. Mrs Spaceship (Who's tickled all sorts of colors to be able to participate!)

26.  TeresaT (maybe I won't soap in the dark this month!)


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 5, 2015)

I can't join in, just can't commit to anything at the moment but I was thinking that plastic cookie cutters would work great for this, or stainless steel ones if you have them. Just an option for all of you!

Good luck guys.


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 5, 2015)

Saponista said:


> This is the wire I tried that was too thin sonya.




Ah yeah, that's the one I was thinking of getting


----------



## zolveria (Aug 5, 2015)

Ahh this remind me of who I think The real Soap Queen is Auntie Clara  
LOVE THIS WOMEN 




Saponista said:


> Welcome to August's SMF Soap Challenge. This month we will be tackling the inverted stamping technique. The idea is to dip a tool or object into the batter when it is at a fairly thick trace. When the tool is removed, a raised imprint of the shape is left behind on the surface of the soap.
> Here is my video tutorial
> 
> https://youtu.be/PpgoRwr4bV8
> ...


----------



## zolveria (Aug 5, 2015)

Wire hanger or and thing thinner 



Saponista said:


> View attachment 15748
> 
> 
> This is the wire I tried that was too thin sonya.


----------



## zolveria (Aug 5, 2015)

here some help ladies... 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MKbM7odE_g[/ame]


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh man... So cool.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 5, 2015)

Saponista said:


> View attachment 15748
> 
> 
> This is the wire I tried that was too thin sonya.



I was thinking about all the wire we have around here and I began thinking about the thin floral wire, the stuff you put on flower stems to keep flowers from drooping.  I wondered if I could twist it so the effect isn't a smooth wire, but one with texture.  Okay, this sounds strange as I'm typing.  Quick Google pic search (a pic is worth a thousand words).  I was wondering if it would make a nice design or not?  A lot of work for little reward?


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 5, 2015)

zolveria said:


> here some help ladies...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MKbM7odE_g



I like the wire he's using.  I'm wondering if it is like lead came, much softer than standard wire.  He seems to bend it with ease, and the wire I have doesn't bend that easy; at least the wire I have of that diameter doesn't.  I'm tired and I didn't go to the Youtube page -- maybe they said what kind of wire?


----------



## zolveria (Aug 5, 2015)

I LOVE THIS SITE:

http://www.wire2craft.com/workshops.html

HAVE FUN.

I WILL POST MINE BUT I AM NOT ENTERING INTO THE CONTEST. TO BUSY


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh jeez, they make it look too easy. The wire lettering looks so much better than I can even scribble on paper.  If I tried that it would look like a serial killer tramp stamp.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 5, 2015)

zolveria said:


> I LOVE THIS SITE:
> 
> http://www.wire2craft.com/workshops.html
> 
> ...


 
So cool, thank you!  This page is on the link you posted and it shows all the different wires and gauge, as well as tools.  Thanks again.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 5, 2015)

Zolveria, the wire2craft guy is amazing, how he captures movement with the wire.  Teresa, I'm not sure if that twisted wire will leave a twisted imprint, it might just sort of blend into a line?  Worth trying, though.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 5, 2015)

Question:  In the rules it states you can use a loaf or a slab, and I'm wondering if the silicone "slabs" for individual hand soaps, or my combination slab/loaf can be used?  I have a traditional home-made wood loaf mold and I can remove the divider in the slab mold pictered below, but I like these two.  I have no idea why I like them, they just seem to fit my quirky soap making routine.  The little individual red silicone hand soap slab would allow me to do a lot of different things, whereas the other gives me a lot of bars of the same design.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, you are welcome to use individual moulds if you wish.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 6, 2015)

If you add your name to the sign up list zolveria then you will be allowed to vote on the entry that you like best. You don't have to enter a soap on the entry thread if you don't have time or don't want to.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh this sounds like so much fun! But I don't know if I'm eligible or how to check if I've met the one month/50 posts eligibility requirements. 

ETA Nevermind, I figured out how to find my stats and I have to wait til Aug 11th to join, but I can after that, and that will give me time to plot and plan woohoo! I like these challenges because they fire up my creativity 



Saponista said:


> Welcome to August's SMF Soap Challenge. This month we will be tackling the inverted stamping technique. The idea is to dip a tool or object into the batter when it is at a fairly thick trace. When the tool is removed, a raised imprint of the shape is left behind on the surface of the soap.
> Here is my video tutorial
> 
> https://youtu.be/PpgoRwr4bV8
> ...


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 6, 2015)

Diddled around with a coat hanger- its way too big for a regular sized bar, but I couldn't get it to cooperate at any smaller a size


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 6, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Diddled around with a coat hanger- its way too big for a regular sized bar, but I couldn't get it to cooperate at any smaller a size



Coat hanger might be just too thick to be pliable enough for the kind of bending you need to do. I was eyeballing my coat hanger with the same consideration and decided I'll be better off getting plastic coated wire from home depot in a few gauges, like 16,18,22. It's fairly cheap so I'm going to pick some up either tomorrow or Friday and see how they work.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 6, 2015)

That's the trouble I had with hanger wire, I'm just not strong enough to bend it. That wire in the video zolveria put up looks like the perfect combination of thickness and pliability.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 6, 2015)

Saponista said:


> That's the trouble I had with hanger wire, I'm just not strong enough to bend it. That wire in the video zolveria put up looks like the perfect combination of thickness and pliability.



I agree, it looked perfect. I seriously doubt it's SS though, sadly. I loved watching him make that piece of art.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 6, 2015)

I have the embarrassing problem of a lack of cash flow  gotta work with what I have on hand, else I might have gone and picked up jewelry pliers and some good wire from the hobby lobby

or found whereever I've packed them up from my stint in jewelry class fourteen years ago

that'll totally be easy to find right?


----------



## Saponista (Aug 6, 2015)

It doesn't have to be wire dragon girl. Just anything you have hanging around your house will do, cookie cutters, canning jars (like you have already tried), anything that will make an imprint will do.


----------



## newbie (Aug 6, 2015)

1. Lionprincess

2. Sonya-m

3. PinkCupcake

4. Dillsandwich

5. Vkumudini

6. Balloons

7. KCHaystack

8. not_ally (argh, 10 batches of inverted stamping tries in my future. This looks hard (imagine whiny Malibu Barbie voice.)

9. TheDragonGirl

10. jules92207

11. Janzo

12. nframe 

13. SunWolf (Woo hoo! Lucky number 13!! Now to figure out what to do. )

14. Commoncenz

15. rainycityjen

16. CaraBou 

17. tbeck3579

18. Soapswirl 

19. KristaY

20. GalaxyMLP

21. dibbles

22. TVivian

23. snappyllama

24. Luv2Soap

25. Mrs Spaceship (Who's tickled all sorts of colors to be able to participate!)

26. TeresaT (maybe I won't soap in the dark this month!)

27. Newbie (trying to combine challenges this month as The Soap Bar has a good one too!)


----------



## dibbles (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh, this is not going well. Yet another swirly top going to the curing rack.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 6, 2015)

I hear ya, dibbles. I made one attempt but my batter thickened too much and I got a stamp instead of an inverted stamp. Planed those tops off so I'll be trying again, and again, and again.....:lolno:


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 7, 2015)

My first attempt.  Batter was too thin.  Then, when I was taking the photo, I dropped the stupid biscuit cutter in the batter!  But, it's fun.  I'm debating whether I want to go with my original plan of just using things I have around the house (mostly circular objects) or buying some wire to let my "artist" out.  I have a HUGE roll of wire.  Unfortunately it is aluminum.  Grrrrrr!


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 7, 2015)

To those of you that only have regular wire on hand, you could always bend your shapes, then coat the wire with a couple coats of nail polish to seal the surface.   The polish should withstand the soap batter if not left in it to sit.  Just dipping should be fine.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 7, 2015)

I just finished making my first salt soap and on one of the individual soaps I used a wire to see if I liked the design, just a test.  I like that the salt soap makes the design stand up a little more, making it more noticeable.  That's the good news.  The bad news is, I'm not sure if the soap itself is going to turn out?  Having never made salt soap and reading that it traces and sets fast I may not have mixed it enough.  It went to trace after a few short bursts with the stick blender.  When I lifted the stick blender the peaks were already forming on the top and not disappearing.  I thought it would set and I wouldn't be able to poor if I didn't move quickly.  I added the salt but I may have done that too soon...  I guess I'll find out in a few hours...


----------



## Saponista (Aug 7, 2015)

If it hasn't separated, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 7, 2015)

That's a good idea SunWolf.  I really don't want to buy more wire that I'll probably never use again...


----------



## dibbles (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks good TeresaT!


----------



## TVivian (Aug 7, 2015)

My first attempt. I used these small daisy, fondant cutters. It was hard to get them to dip in evenly and then because they're sealed through the centers, the would suction up the soap batter when I'd lift them up.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 7, 2015)

But they look beautiful!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Aug 7, 2015)

TVivian said:


> My first attempt. I used these small daisy, fondant cutters. It was hard to get them to dip in evenly and then because they're sealed through the centers, the would suction up the soap batter when I'd lift them up.



I have those same cutters! I might try a batch using those, too.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 8, 2015)

They are lovely, I really like the effect you got!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 8, 2015)

TVivian said:


> My first attempt. I used these small daisy, fondant cutters. It was hard to get them to dip in evenly and then because they're sealed through the centers, the would suction up the soap batter when I'd lift them up.
> 
> View attachment 15796
> 
> View attachment 15797



Oh Teresa, that's so friggin pretty! I love the way that looks. How far into trace did you have to be to get such clean pulls?

ETA this was supposed to be directed to Tvivian but autocorrect struck again and I only just now noticed the error LOL


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh wow that looks really great!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 8, 2015)

I'd call that success!! Very pretty!


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 8, 2015)

Saponista said:


> If it hasn't separated, I think you'll be fine.



You were right!  I cut it this morning and it was fine.  It took the usual amount of time.  I was worried because many people said salt soap gets hard fast, and mine didn't get hard fast.  It sure traced VERY fast though.  I kept sticking my fingers in the test bars that had the inverted design to test for setting/hardness.  Those bars aren't very pretty now...  But the inverted design did hold the pattern nicely and seemed to me more pronounced in salt soap vs. regular soap.


----------



## aprice522 (Aug 8, 2015)

tbeck3579 said:


>



Beautiful, question though, I am new to swirls/soap and wondered what type of swirl is used on this  I love it and would love to try this look for a pine scent I have planned!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 9, 2015)

Are you talking about the inside of the soap or the top? I can't really see the inside well enough to tell you what kind of swirl it is, but it just looks like some kind of drop swirl maybe?


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

aprice522 said:


> Beautiful, question though, I am new to swirls/soap and wondered what type of swirl is used on this  I love it and would love to try this look for a pine scent I have planned!



Aprice, the wire in the picture I posted above this picture (showing a hair pick and swirled bent wire) is what she used.  The name of the soap is "Cool Citrus Basil".  I didn't immediately see the recipe but it could be on her blog???  Her blog is VERY good; a very talented individual, and very generous about sharing how she does things.  If you have questions I think she will answer.  Here is her blog:

Jennifer's Handmade Soap (click here)


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

I wanted to do something a little more rustic, and not a perfect outline.  While I was rummaging through wire and such I looked over at my stained glass work space and saw the nails.  I then saw the Styrofoam, and thought, hmmm that could work.  It worked well for what I wanted.  Very easy to create any design you want.  Put a printed picture of your liking on the Styrofoam and begin pushing nails -- a few minutes later you have a design.  I put a fair amount of work into the top of my bar so I wanted that to be the top.  I filled the mold at 1 1/2" and will cut accordingly.  I'll only get a few bars by cutting it that way, but that's okay.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 9, 2015)

That is so cool, love it!! Such an ingenious idea


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 9, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 9, 2015)

Well I made my first try today... Lesson 1 - air must be able to flow or it creates a vacuum. 

I used one of those little plastic cups that come with medicine - fail.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 9, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Well I made my first try today... Lesson 1 - air must be able to flow or it creates a vacuum.
> 
> I used one of those little plastic cups that come with medicine - fail.




Yup.. I had that same suction cup issue with my flower cutters! The cool thing about this technique is that even when they don't come out perfect, they still look awesome! So nice job


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't think it's a fail Jules... I like the interlocking circles


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks you guys... That makes me feel better.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

I like it very much.  I like the homemade look, the small imperfections that make handmade unique. It's pretty!


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

Saponista said:


> That is so cool, love it!! Such an ingenious idea



Thank you!  It was close to what I was hoping for, but not spot on.  I'm going to try using nails with smaller heads so I can get a little more detail, but not as smooth as wire.  It only takes a few minutes to make a new design and I can always shave it/smooth it to sell if it doesn't work out.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## nframe (Aug 10, 2015)

*First attempt*

Well, my first attempt was a disaster.  It thickened far too quickly.  Here it is:


----------



## nframe (Aug 10, 2015)

*Second attempt*

Was much better.  The soap is naturally coloured with rhubarb root.  I hope the colour does not fade.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 10, 2015)

Love the top one in the second pic! Very pretty!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 10, 2015)

I love both of them nframe. The swirly flower shapes look really cool when used with this technique. I love the rhubarb root colour, such a lovely shade of pink. Let us know if it holds, I have some rhubarb on my allotment so might give it a go. The root always looks a bright orange colour when I have dug it up before. I'm so glad you decided to enter this month


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 10, 2015)

I've been experimenting with all the kitchen tools.  I like the whip, pastry cutter and apple cutter, but not the egg cutter.  Maybe the pic will give someone creative ideas.  I usually like doing something I've seen because that creative part me isn't well developed.  This is pushing me outside of my comfort zone :shock:


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 10, 2015)

nframe - those are awesome!


----------



## nframe (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words.  I am glad that I did this challenge because this technique was on my to-do list but I wasn't sure how to go about it.  The video was really helpful - thank you Claire.


----------



## nframe (Aug 10, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I have some rhubarb on my allotment so might give it a go. The root always looks a bright orange colour when I have dug it up before.



I used some dried rhubarb root and let it infuse in olive oil for a couple of months.     I don't know whether you can use fresh root - you might have to let it dry first.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 11, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I love both of them nframe. The swirly flower shapes look really cool when used with this technique. I love the rhubarb root colour, such a lovely shade of pink. Let us know if it holds, I have some rhubarb on my allotment so might give it a go. The root always looks a bright orange colour when I have dug it up before. I'm so glad you decided to enter this month




Here is a blog I stumbled across while looking for various plants to use in soaps -- Rhubarb Soap, complete from digging up, to infusing, and her soap recipe.  Such a pretty soap color.





http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 11, 2015)

When do I need to post the entry?  The 25th?  I need to look at the rules again.  I've kept up the exploration and I'm trying these stamps on the soap I make tomorrow.  I've had fun with it but I need to take care of the everyday stuff after this.  Somehow the garden, yard, house and laundry doesn't seem to care of itself.  It keeps piling up despite my protests.  I sure hope these look better or I'm going with the apple cutter for the design.  It looked like the inside of an orange so I can do an orange soap. Keeping my fingers crossed the branch and butterfly will be cool.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 11, 2015)

Ergggggh It's been so freaking busy here the last few weeks.  Is it too late to sign up? Wire is my specialty,  so I was twitching at this one! I can get soap made before the 25th probably, but not in the next couple days.  Twitch.  Twitch.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 11, 2015)

Also,  just going to quickly suggest,  16 or 18 gage craft wire from Michael's /Hobby Lobby etc.  Not silver plated.  Get dead soft or craft wire.  Shouldnt be more than a few dollars and should be aluminum.  Sometimes I pick up that really inexpensive stuff when I am trying a new idea so I don't tear up yards of sterling silver or silver plated wire.  Silver plated is ok,  just a few dollars more,  some comes in half hard,  too,  which is harder to bend.  For those wanting to try wire still.  Ok,  wire nerd out.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 11, 2015)

TwystedPryncess said:


> Also,  just going to quickly suggest,  16 or 18 gage craft wire from Michael's /Hobby Lobby etc.  Not silver plated.  Get dead soft or craft wire.  Shouldnt be more than a few dollars and should be aluminum.  Sometimes I pick up that really inexpensive stuff when I am trying a new idea so I don't tear up yards of sterling silver or silver plated wire.  Silver plated is ok,  just a few dollars more,  some comes in half hard,  too,  which is harder to bend.  For those wanting to try wire still.  Ok,  wire nerd out.



Did you mean "shouldnt" be aluminum? Aluminum reacts quite terribly with lye to create a chemical and physical reaction.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh- right- soap. I was still in all wire mode. Hmmm. It would have to be coated, then, or something.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the rhibarb link tbeck. The entry link will go up on the 18th (I think that's what I said at the top!)it's not too late to sign up twysted, just add your name to tie list of u want to join in.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 11, 2015)

I got this at Michaels. It is aluminum, but appears to be painted black... I'll let you know how it goes. It's really easy to bend.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 11, 2015)

Please please be careful. I would dip one into a "test" batter to see what happens to it before trying it on your real soap. That black paint probably wont provide much of a barrier and if you accidentally make a crack in the paint while bending it you can have a violent reaction on your hands.  I probably wouldn't use it even though its coated in paint.

 Since the caustic soap will stick to it, it may be even more of a problem. Just have a large bucket of water near your test batter/solution to dunk the wire into if it starts reacting.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 11, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Please please be careful. I would dip one into a "test" batter to see what happens to it before trying it on your real soap. That black paint probably wont provide much of a barrier and if you accidentally make a crack in the paint while bending it you can have a violent reaction on your hands.  I probably wouldn't use it even though its coated in paint.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the caustic soap will stick to it, it may be even more of a problem. Just have a large bucket of water near your test batter/solution to dunk the wire into if it starts reacting.




I did it.. It worked perfectly and absolutely no reaction at all. I even left the wire sitting there with the raw batter on it to see if anything happens. Whatever the wire is coated with is probably equal to a lacquer type paint (nail polish) so I'd recommend that if anyone wants to use aluminum wire, make sure it's the kind that's coated.

As always your results may vary..


----------



## TVivian (Aug 12, 2015)

Attempt #2 I really liked this one right after pouring and stamping, but now that the soap is set it just looks meh. The pattern disappeared. Im going to try one more tomorrow.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow, Tvivian, that looks really great in the raw batter. It still looks beautiful in the set up soap but the raw soap pops a bit more. Still really nicely done, really!


----------



## newbie (Aug 12, 2015)

I love that pattern. It looks very deco. DId it fall back into the soap as it set or as it saponified over a couple days? IT doesn't look like the trace was too light. that's a knock-out, either way!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 13, 2015)

Did you have fairly high water content  or added vegetable matter tviv? My avocado shampoo bars sank a little, but I had a go on my laundry soap which has zero superfat and no extra additives and the lines came out really well defined. I think it is something to do with the recipe and am guessing that the avocado bars had higher water content as I only put a tablespoon of purée in but didn't reduce my water to account for it.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 14, 2015)

Hoping to have time for one more try this weekend. Otherwise I'll enter and be setting the bar very, very low. 

TViv, love your pattern.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 14, 2015)

I made 2. The first was a massive bust. I'll be entering the second soap. I really need a 2 pound loaf because my little 1 pounder from bb just isn't enough to fully showcase things, I feel.


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 14, 2015)

I haven't had chance for any attempts yet so my first will be my last - fingers crossed for success!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 15, 2015)

I had intended to use the loaf batch I made tonight for the inverted stamping but once I did the swirl on the top I didn't want to mess it up LOL. Guess that means I'll have to do another batch on Sunday . Oh such a terrible chore hehehe.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 15, 2015)

Sonya-m said:


> I haven't had chance for any attempts yet so my first will be my last - fingers crossed for success!




I havent had a chance to have a go ye either. Im hoping tomorrow I will get an hour or so to have a go. Not holding my breath though


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 16, 2015)

This technique is harder than it looks.  I've managed two fails so far that are far too embarrassing to show.  I'm really starting to think that this technique isn't all that suited for the small batches I make.  
I'll make one more go of it today, but then i think I'll throw in the towel.


----------



## newbie (Aug 16, 2015)

Don't give up Mrs! I did mine on an individual bar, so it's not the size of the batch, unless your stamp is one that requires a large surface for some reason. 

If you can sacrifice a little soap from your next batch, pour a couple of thin layers in individual molds or containers that can be used as molds. You can test the trace and if it will give you a nice line when you pull up by dipping the tip of a knife into the batter near a corner, so it's less obvious. If it comes out of the batter and the "pull up" of soap is very soft and ill-defined, you can tap the small mold on the counter to get it more or less back to smooth. Once it feels like it's holding, you can do a tester of your couple of individuals and then if it's good, you can do your loaf or slab with less chance that the trace won't be correct. The thin layers will likely cool down and therefore thicken faster than your big batch, but you will still get closer to the right texture without marring the surface you intend to use.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 16, 2015)

I have not yet even tried, have been out of things lately and not soaping.  I *did* have a plan for a kind of sea-scapy thing, and have tried twisting wire into sad replicas of sort-of sea looking things, but they are not pretty.  I am so not good at this kind of thing.  God knows what will happen when I actually put the little sad bits of wire into the soap, it might be good for amusement value, though!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 16, 2015)

I had a plan today for my next attempt. Unfortunately my lazy butt didn't get a batch together. I suck.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 17, 2015)

I dint get to have a go yesterday. I spent all morning cleaning the house (it was a total sty. My brother is such a pig) and after I was done my butt found its way to the couch and then the next thing I know I'm waking up and its 6pm. 

When is the cutoff date? Is it the 18th or the 25th?

Edit: words


----------



## Saponista (Aug 17, 2015)

It's the 25th so you still have time!


----------



## nframe (Aug 17, 2015)

*Why can't I leave it alone?*

I made another attempt this morning and got this (first picture).  I thought that I should leave it like that but then, some demon inside me made me continue and I got this (second picture).  
I am so annoyed with myself!  Why couldn't I leave it alone?


----------



## TVivian (Aug 17, 2015)

It looks great!!! Actually like the gold a lot!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 17, 2015)

I rather like the gold nframe, but I also have a lovely habit of over working anything artistic that I do. There is always that temptation to add one little something else. Then I usually turn what was actually quite nice into an ugly mess.


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 17, 2015)

I made my stamps at least!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 17, 2015)

N-frame, that's gorgeous!

Sonya - cute stamps!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 17, 2015)

Sonya, your tools are so perfectly shaped, mine are all a bit tortured looking.  I might not be actually making this soap, this one is stumping me out of the gate.

N-Frame, that is a really, really nice soap.  I wish I had done it, and then I would just stop and quit thinking about it.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 17, 2015)

I finally made one I'm happy with! ..they look less like stamps and more like whipped cream peaks but


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 18, 2015)

I guess I'm getting somewhere.  I finally got a pattern I like...then promptly ruined it by trying to do a mica drip (which you can kind of see in the corner)  ended up throwing in the flag on this and swirling the top.  I think I'll have time for one more go of it before the cutoff date.  
Please pardon the poor picture quality , it was rather late.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 18, 2015)

I am going to do this challenge but it's gonna have to wait til Wed or Thursday when my marathon shifts are done


----------



## Saponista (Aug 18, 2015)

The entry thread is up now


----------



## nframe (Aug 18, 2015)

And this is the cut soap.  Another thing I cannot do and wait until the soap is hard enough.  It was still too soft this morning - as a result the diagonal lines flattened when I unmoulded it.  I'll never learn!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 18, 2015)

For the record I HATE my camera on my HTC one m7. Its awful and I can't get a high pixel crisp shot for any soapy projects I do! I'm due to upgrade and am waiting for a deal to drop the price on a Samsung. So my pics are up, blur and all. So frustrating!


----------



## zolveria (Aug 18, 2015)

newbie said:


> 1. Lionprincess
> 
> 2. Sonya-m
> 
> ...



28. will vote ( dont have time to enter this month) not sure if im late


----------



## Balloons (Aug 18, 2015)

UUUG...This month is going by so fast because I have been really busy. I need to get my soap made.


----------



## aprice522 (Aug 18, 2015)

Can I still sign up and try?  I wanted to do earlier, but I wasn't high enough on the posting requirement, but noticed today that I have surpassed that 50 mark.

I still need to research the faster tracing oils--I have a variety to work with but have fallen into the lard/tallow recently, which I understand as slow...  I don't do palm either, (just a don't have--didn't buy situation).

I was gonna try alone anyways, but I always need accountability to force myself into getting things done that are new...so I am asking to join.


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 18, 2015)

My butterfly was too big for my mould


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 18, 2015)

aprice522 said:


> Can I still sign up and try?  I wanted to do earlier, but I wasn't high enough on the posting requirement, but noticed today that I have surpassed that 50 mark.
> 
> I still need to research the faster tracing oils--I have a variety to work with but have fallen into the lard/tallow recently, which I understand as slow...  I don't do palm either, (just a don't have--didn't buy situation).
> 
> I was gonna try alone anyways, but I always need accountability to force myself into getting things done that are new...so I am asking to join.


Since voting hasn't started, I don't see a reason why you can't enter your soap! I haven't even made mine yet... I don't think it would be fair to bar you from entering. However, becasue this is Saponistas challenge, I think it would be best if she had the final weigh in on that.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm absolutely fine with you joining in aprice. 

Two fantastic entries so far! Thanks for joining in guys


----------



## TVivian (Aug 18, 2015)

I didn't enter this one but wanted to share.. I dipped the stamps in color before stamping. Looking forward to experimenting more with this technique.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 18, 2015)

Tviv, I thought of doing exactly that for mine (the colors, not the squares!)


----------



## TVivian (Aug 18, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Tviv, I thought of doing exactly that for mine (the colors, not the squares!)




Were you going to mix the color with oil or glycerine? Or use it dry? Mine was mixed with oil because it's just what I used in the soap.. I think it may work better with just dry mica powder. That's what I'm going to try next.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 18, 2015)

I was going to try it dry... I figure if it has a very thin coating of mica on it, it will get deposited on the soap easier than if it had some binder to the wire. 

Mica sticks to everything so I figure it will stick to my wire just fine!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 19, 2015)

Loving the entries so far!! 

Absolutely adore Newbie's howling wolf!!!

I like this technique - won't be the last time I use it. In fact I plan on making some soap to leave behind for the couple buying our house so am going to stamp 'happy new home' on top


----------



## not_ally (Aug 19, 2015)

Sonya, that is a lovely thank-you/house warming gift!

All the offical entries are so pretty.  For those of you who are twisting your own wire, I have  no idea how you are getting them so nice.  I can't get a clean angle, or  a smooth curve, so the in-between is a lost cause.  I don't know if I  will be able to steel myself to do this one or not, I will try to do so  at least once and if I do, post my results no matter where they go.


----------



## newbie (Aug 19, 2015)

Can you find something that is about the diameter of your curve? If you can anchor it so it hold steady, or have someone hold it, you can put your wire around that and pull the wire snug around it or wrap the wire around it, so it take on the curve of the diameter you wish. If you can pinch the wire together with a pliers, then gently pull the wires out close to the pinch point, you can get a fairly decent corner/angle. I hope that's helpful.

Thanks for the compliment, Sonya! Everyone's is so good! You got such beautiful sharp lines on yours in the finished soap, Sonya. You nailed the time to stamp.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 20, 2015)

I've made my stamps but am deciding which recipe to use for the soap. Is there still time to join?


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 20, 2015)

NA - I found the trick for getting my curves was to only use my pliers in one place and bend from there - if I tried to bend the move and bend again I got a kink - the curve needs to be created from one bend. 

Thanks Newbie - timing is definitely key with this technique


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Aug 20, 2015)

Tools are definitely your friends when it comes to bending wire,  and it takes practice.  Lots.  Probably not going to have time to enter in after all,  which makes me really sad,  but I may throw a pic up somewhere later,  like 3 months from now.  You guys are doing so awesome!  I did get about 8 wire patterns decided on.  Peacocks,  dragons,  leaves,  and butterflies.  So at least I have something to look forward to.  I just have to remember to get out of the wire queen mode and in soapandwire mode and not blow the kitchen up.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 20, 2015)

There is still time to join if you put up your entry by the 25th. 

Don't be disgeartened not_ally. You could find something that is already shaped liked tvivs lovely squares or dragon girls whisk. Then you avoid the wire bending thing entirely!


----------



## TVivian (Aug 20, 2015)

not_ally I made so many wire stamps and in the end just used the cutters ...  I had the same problem of not being able to get the corners as sharp as I wanted them and it was driving me nuts  

With the entries so far.. I'm again in awe of the talents here!


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 20, 2015)

I have tried 2 times.  The first time everything was ok, but the soap is not the black I was looking for, and the design is not very interesting.  Last night I tried with a green and I pushed trace too far, so could not stamp.  I will try again tonight.  3rd time is a charm right?  Ugh


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 20, 2015)

3rd time lucky!! 

Cut pics


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 20, 2015)

First attempt. I don't know if I'll be able to attempt another in time as I have to take my daughter to college and get my son ready for his Senior year. Made this last night and haven't cut it yet. It's scented with Aztec's Black Ice.

Pictures are:
1) The stamp I made. I attempted to twist Ying/Yang signs. The stamps on either end are different sizes.
2) Right after I stamped 
3) Today in the mold

Edit: The middle piece is not twisted like the ring. If I were to do this again, I would twist it to give it a thicker imprint in the soap.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 21, 2015)

That looks really good!!!!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 21, 2015)

Well done everyone so far, some great entries


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 21, 2015)

So the last day to enter is the 25th, correct? That's this Tuesday? Just making sure b/c I thought for some reason it was Saturday which meant that I would not be able to submit one...


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 21, 2015)

I got my last try in last night.  I will cut and clean up tonight and post pics.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 21, 2015)

Yep it's the 25th


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh crap I need to get going!  Great inspiration guys -- I'll see what I can come up with this weekend!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 23, 2015)

Tomorrow...it's happening tomorrow. I got two batches planned so two attempts ready to roll... Woo hoo!


----------



## soapswirl (Aug 23, 2015)

I've failed to get an attempt in this month unfortunately, and now on my way to Scotland to visit family so won't get a chance before the deadline. The ones already on the entry thread look great, well done everybody so far!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 23, 2015)

Thought I was being clever using a floral to speed trace.  Uh huh!  Well except that it got way too thick really quick and the stamps were more like blobs!  Back to the drawing board...


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 23, 2015)

Ugh, I just put mine to bed for the night and am not happy with it... oh well. It was a fun challenge and a technique that I'll keep trying until I get it to turn out like it appeared in my head.  Everyone else's soaps look great.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, my two attempts today kinda suck. My last is probably the best of the worst so I'll probably post it. What a great challenge, so awesome to do new things!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 25, 2015)

I did pull off a second batch last night and have posted pics.   Unfortunately, I don't consider my tops to be successful in any way (in fact I ruined an otherwise decent pattern). But if I cut them off, the rest of the soap isn't too bad :think:


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 25, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Ugh, I just put mine to bed for the night and am not happy with it... oh well. It was a fun challenge and a technique that I'll keep trying until I get it to turn out like it appeared in my head.  Everyone else's soaps look great.



Snappy we totally had the same idea! Did I copy you? Probably...


----------



## Saponista (Aug 25, 2015)

Last day for entries today. I will set up the survey when I get home tonight and post the link for voting tomorrow. All the entries so far are fantastic. Well done everyone and thanks for participating even if you decide not to post an entry.


----------



## Balloons (Aug 25, 2015)

I didn't get my soap made. I've just been so busy. Hoping to get in on Septembers challenge.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 25, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> Snappy we totally had the same idea! Did I copy you? Probably...



Did you try to pull color through a white layer?  Yours looks a lot better than mine so maybe there's hope for doing it that way.


----------



## newbie (Aug 25, 2015)

CaraBou, I need to see some pics of your cut bars. The inside looks utterly fantastic!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 25, 2015)

I have pretty much given up on this month, it is not going to happen w/o a miracle.  I have been staying at my mom's for a couple of weeks (health issues for both of us), I don't have any of my soap stuff here.  I actually ordered a bunch of little fondant cutters from ebay for this challenge, I am sure they are patiently waiting in my mailbox.  Oh well.  Hope I can do better on the next one.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm going to try for this challenge right when I get home! I made my tool last night.

NA, I'm running the challenge for next month. Hopefully I can get my camera to cooperate this weekend with my when I take video!


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 25, 2015)

Lots of nice entries, good job all around.   I finally got a chance to make a batch last night and I just posted it to the official entry thread a few minutes ago.  

I did such a simple pattern that it went quickly and easily, but I had fun with it.  I will definitely be playing with this some more, lots of potential for using this technique.


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 25, 2015)

I nearly used that soft garden wire SunWolf - after seeing yours I probably will next time as its a lot easier to bend than the wire I used. I was worried the soft kind would be too thick


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 25, 2015)

That wire is very easy to bend and the rubber coating is pliable enough that it holds its shape well.  I don't think it would work for very small tight bends though, because it is quite thick.

A big plus, it's from Dollar General store and only cost a buck.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 25, 2015)

Annnd, I gave it a shot. My well behaved FO decided it wasn't going to have it today. I couldn't tell in my tester, but this FO accelerates and is a heater weirdly enough. 

Eta: I got it into the mold, it was just waaay too stiff to do anything new with. I layered it. I have a feeling there are alot of air pockets. Why oh why does this keep happening with challenge soaps??

ETA 2: I need to stick w/FOs I know really well from now on... Guess my tester wasn't good enough.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 25, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Did you try to pull color through a white layer?  Yours looks a lot better than mine so maybe there's hope for doing it that way.



Nah, nothing that fancy. I didn't color cause it's a vanilla and will get super dark soon. But I meant the little wire made into a swirl. I took covered paperclips and made mine, they look similar to yours.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 25, 2015)

newbie said:


> CaraBou, I need to see some pics of your cut bars. The inside looks utterly fantastic!



Seriously, so far CaraBou might have one of the prettiest swirls I've seen.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 25, 2015)

Okay, so I really wasn't happy with my tops and decided to cut them off. Imagine my surprise that the lower layer colors did get picked up, and the stamp shows up as an image embedded through the soap.


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 25, 2015)

That is very cool Snappy! And a technique that you could develop further.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm thinking of doing it with "RedruM" for Halloween. Base layer: red.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 25, 2015)

Snappyllama!!!! That's amazing!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 26, 2015)

Snappyllama, how cool is that!!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 26, 2015)

Cool Halloween idea, sl!

newbie, your affinity for flames may be what's attracting you to this batch.  Being upside down or black & white won't sneak passed you!  

I followed sl's lead and beheaded some bars tonight, but not to reveal imbedded secrets but instead to relieve the misery I caused.  I am so glad you all had better success than I did in meeting the intent of this challenge!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 26, 2015)

Snappy those look awesome!


----------



## TVivian (Aug 26, 2015)

CaraBou, those are  beautiful! The veining... Just wow.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is the link for the voting. 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/FK9RPGC

I would like to say a big thank you to everyone who entered and thank you to everyone who tried this technique even if you didn't produce an entry. 

We had fewer entries this month, but I have still decided to give you three votes each. Just put a check next to your three favourite entries.

Anyone who signed up on the sign up list is eligible to vote. 

Happy voting


----------



## dibbles (Aug 26, 2015)

Saponista, thank you for a fun challenge. I really enjoyed trying a new technique and will be working on getting better at it.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 26, 2015)

I can't decide. So many of them came out beautifully!  I have a top 5. It will take me a bit to narrow it down.


----------



## newbie (Aug 26, 2015)

Hot ****, CaraBou!! I am truly in love. I have to post this for you because I know you will appreciate it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 26, 2015)

Voted!! Well done everyone!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 26, 2015)

Well done everyone. My votes in.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 26, 2015)

I voted!  beautiful work everyone! I can't wait to see what's next for September


----------



## not_ally (Aug 26, 2015)

I feel guilty voting since I did not soap for the challenge (over two weeks since I have, that is way, way too long).  I am going to vote anyway, though, and am looking forward to September.

I realized I have been avoiding this thread, my refuge this last year has been soaping and I have not been able to.  For reasons which are complicated - moving in w/my mom who is sick w/w something that is not going to go away, I am glad that I can be here through the process, but it will be hard in every way possible.  Complicated history, 1 BR apt, 2 people, 2 dogs, not much space for soaping things   And that is just the surface!  Normally I would have done a bunch of batches and posts, making me sad that I can't this time.

Anyway, I am sorry I signed up and then flaked out out,  Saponista.  I love these challenges and want to support them, this one just came up at a bad transitional point.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 26, 2015)

I couldn't find time to participate in this one but I'll catch the next one


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 26, 2015)

So many lovely soaps!  Thank you Saponista for a fun challenge!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 27, 2015)

Only _three _votes?  So many great ideas, so many great executions -- even the coincidences were more than three!  Sorry I can't vote for you ALL!



newbie said:


> I have to post this for you because I know you will appreciate it.



Chocolate melting in real fire, all in the honor of soap?  Oh the emotion! Who is that maker?? I must bow!!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 27, 2015)

I am having a really hard timing finding the official voting thread, would someone post/link to again, please?  Sorry for being a pain, I did try for quite a long time.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 27, 2015)

Not_ally it's post 227 on this thread. I'using my kindle on a poor WiFi connection, so I hope I'm not posting when someone else already has.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 27, 2015)

Lots of pretty soaps, had a hard time choosing just 3. :clap:  I'm definitely looking forward to Septembers challenge!!   :grin:


----------



## not_ally (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks, dibbles!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't worry not_ally. You are more than welcome to vote. Life is more important than soap challenges. I hope you manage to find a corner somewhere to start soaping again. It really is a great stress reliever. 

I haven't commented on anyone's specific entries at the moment as I don't want to seem biased. That's why I have been a bit quiet on the thread at the moment. 

I recognise the chocolate soap as one of newbies entries on the mad oils soap challenge so it is actually her soap I think carabou!


----------



## Balloons (Aug 27, 2015)

Voted! Great soaps everyone. Although I did not get a soap made for August I will definitely sign up for September's challenge and get my soap made. Can't wait to see what the September challenge is.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 27, 2015)

Next month galaxy is hosting and she's doing a discolouring fragrance oil challenge


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 27, 2015)

Sorry I haven't posted anything about it. I like building suspense. :wink:

I want to add a little twist to it. You will all see. I mean, its not a "challenge" if you can just do whatever you want!


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 27, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Sorry I haven't posted anything about it. I like building suspense. :wink:
> 
> I want to add a little twist to it. You will all see. I mean, its not a "challenge" if you can just do whatever you want!



OK, this calls for a hint. Will I need to order some more of the Pina Colada FO that I use that takes 3 weeks to discolor? Or, will I need to find a FO that discolors immediately?

ETA: I'm placing a first order with Mike's. Does anyone know of any of his FOs that discolor?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 27, 2015)

No, it has to do more with the reason for your color choices/motivation for your plan. 

There is no min/max for discolor time and it doesn't have to be 100% discolored yet (some take weeks or even months for 100%!) I will just have to see the point. Most FO's take no more than a few days though for you to get most of the discolor. That means for this challenge there will be less last minute entries. It will require more planning. I will need a picture of the soap no less than 3 days after it is made. I'm also going to ask for a picture of it in the mold. 

Ok, no more, you will all get more details in the main post on Monday evening. I'm making my soap Saturday with a video.

ETA: Yes, mikes honey discolors to really nice caramel color and violet (although it accelerates) goes to beige. I'm also pretty certain creme brulee discolors (I have it but I haven't soaped with it. It smells very similar to the honey). 

Oh, and your color does not have to discolor just to brown. It can be reds/ oranges/ yellows (or any color) discolor too!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 28, 2015)

Saponista said:


> I recognise the chocolate soap as one of newbies entries on the mad oils soap challenge so it is actually her soap I think carabou!



I can believe that but I didn't know it! Been wrapped in my own little world. Someone please provide the link!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 28, 2015)

Whew! Just voted and boy was it tough! Everyone made really great soaps except for my sad little gingerbread guys. Good idea, poor results, lol. Hopefully I'll be able to follow along with the September challenge but I won't be able to participate, which makes me very sad. :-( The county fair chaos has started which will keep me busy until the end of Sept. Congrats to everyone who participated in this challenge and I'm looking forward to seeing the creativity coming next month!


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 29, 2015)

Has everyone voted yet?  Isn't it close enough to the end of the month??  I wanna see the winners in the limelight!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 29, 2015)

Still waiting as only 19 people have voted so I have to make sure everyone gets chance to vote. Also the top two are tied so I need some more ppl to vote to make sure there is a winner!!!!


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 29, 2015)

Just voted! Everyone did great job!


----------



## Saponista (Aug 31, 2015)

It's time to announce the winners of this month's challenge. Thank you all for entering, voting and contributing to the challenge thread as we wouldn't be able to run the challenges without you. 

The winner is Sonya-m with 18 votes.
Second place goes to TVivian with 14 votes
and third place goes to Lionproncess with 9 votes.

Well done to all of you as the entries were fantastic.

Hopefully you will all enter the September challenge which will be put up soon. Galaxy will be running it and the theme is discolouring fragrance oils.

Thanks again everyone and I hope you enjoyed the challenge.

Saponista xxx


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 31, 2015)

:shock:

Thanks you guys! I found beauty in all of them...It was a hard vote! Congrats to all who participated. Can't wait to see September!


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations to you three, and everyone else as well!  I don't think I saw a single soap that I did not like, and would not have been proud to have on my curing shelf.  I look forward to September as well, that will be a v. useful learning experience for most of us, I think.


----------



## kumudini (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations to all three winners and all who participated.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners.  However you all did great with this.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 31, 2015)

WHATTT?!? I'm shocked! Thank you.. Gosh I don't deserve a win! There were so many others more interesting than mine. I mean, newbie with that wolf and moon that was amazing! Sonya, I LOVED your soap... And also lionprincess, I have no idea how you all bent those wires so perfectly. Good job to everyone!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 31, 2015)

wow thanks everyone!!!

Viv I adored yours and totally expected you to win!! LP I loved the half coloured half white on the top of yours it totally set the pattern off. And Newbie your howling wolf was awesome!! I think everyone did great and I for one will definitely be playing with this technique a lot more


----------



## KristaY (Aug 31, 2015)

HUGE congrats to the winners!!!!! You guys did amazing work! Well done everyone who participated. :clap:


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 31, 2015)

Woo hoo winners and everyone! This was a cool challenge, every one did an amazing job.


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Aug 31, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!!!  (Throws confetti and blows noisemaker)


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 31, 2015)

Congrats guys!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 31, 2015)

Congrats Lionprincess, Tvivian, and Sonya!


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations! You each made amazing soaps. And as everyone else has stated, I did not see any soap that was not fantastic!


----------



## Belizeanswirl (Sep 1, 2015)

Great challenge,congratulations to the winners, and great job to all participants.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 1, 2015)

Bust out the champagne! Sonya, TViv and LP ~ you are the cream ~ thanks for leading the way! 

I learned something from everyone.  We're all non-losers for sure!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 1, 2015)

Congrats to the winners


----------

